# 31,8mm Sattelklemme bei 31,6mm Stütze



## schullair (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Wusste leider nicht, wo ich dieses Thema sonst hingeben sollte - sorry!

Macht es Probleme, wenn ich bei einer 31,6mm Sattelstütze (Drössiger SL Rahmen) eine Sattelklemme für 31,8mm Stützen nehme??? Diese 0,2mm sollten doch machbar sein?! Ansonsten würde ich einfach einen Blechstreifen zwischen Stütze und Klemme geben. 

Danke, mfg
Domi


----------



## kuka.berlin (30. Juni 2009)

Das Sattelklemmenmaß bezieht sich immer auf den RAHMEN / Aussendurchmesser-Sattelrohr!
(Sattelstützenmaß entspreicht dem Innendurchmesser des Sattelrohres am Rahmen)

Bei dem Drösinger SL Rahmen brauchst du eine Sattelklemme mit dem Maß 34,9mm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

